# a primeira oferenda minha



## majaaa

hola
tento entender uma cantiga de capoeira, que se chama minha comadre pescador nao morreu.

1)o que nao entendo e a parte primeira, especialmente *A primera oferenda é minha  *(sentido, nao as palavras)

2)e nao sei que pode ser, o quem pode ser Odo-la, e janaina. 
3)tambem nao entendo o sentido de palavra vaidosa aqui.

4)ultima coisa e palabra se ajoelhou, que e?

5)muita obrigada, abraco

*Minha comadre pescador năo morreu 
E a sereia vai ficar sozinha 
Mas se a sereia resolver levar seu pescador 
A primera oferenda é minha *

A tempestade balançou o mar 
E o pescdor se *ajoelhou *com fé 
Ele pediu pra măe Iemanja pra năo deixar 
O seu barco virar na maré 

Sera, meu Deus, que é dia de sorte 
A reza forte fez a chuva para 
Corpo fechado, patua e guia no pescoço 
Ele é filho de Odô Ia 

Mais diz a lenda: *Janaina* é *vaidosa *
E se ela quer, ela vem buscar 
Na lua cheia pescador vem comigo *Odô Ia *
Fazer morada no fundo do mar 

Um canto forte ecoou na aldeia 
E um mais forte magia fez o céu brilhar 
E o pescador ja entrava nas aguas da sereia 
Era o feitiço pra morrer no mar


----------



## Leandro

Well, I'll try to answear what I know....



majaaa said:


> hola
> tento entender uma cantiga de capoeira, que se chama minha comadre pescador nao morreu.
> 
> 1)o que nao entendo e a parte primeira, especialmente *A primera oferenda é minha  *(the first offering is mine)
> 
> 2)e nao sei que pode ser, o quem pode ser Odo-la, e janaina.
> 3)tambem nao entendo o sentido de palavra vaidosa aqui.
> 
> 4)ultima coisa e palabra se ajoelhou, que e?
> 
> 5)muita obrigada, abraco
> 
> *Minha comadre pescador năo morreu (*my "fisherwoman" did not die*)
> E a sereia vai ficar sozinha *(and the mermaid will be alone)*
> Mas se a sereia resolver levar seu pescador * (but should the mermaid take away my fisherman)*
> A primera oferenda é minha *(the first offering is mine)
> 
> A tempestade balançou o mar
> E o pescdor se *ajoelhou *com fé (ajoelhou=knelt (to kneel))
> Ele pediu pra măe Iemanja pra năo deixar
> O seu barco virar na maré
> 
> Sera, meu Deus, que é dia de sorte
> A reza forte fez a chuva para
> Corpo fechado, patua e guia no pescoço
> Ele é filho de Odô Ia
> 
> Mais diz a lenda: *Janaina* é *vaidosa *(Janaina is a proper name, and vaidosa means "conceited". In fact, the adjective "vaidosa" means someone who cares big time about her/his looks/appearence)
> E se ela quer, ela vem buscar
> Na lua cheia pescador vem comigo *Odô Ia *(it's a      salutation/greeting to an spirit guide (orixá/orisha))
> Fazer morada no fundo do mar
> 
> Um canto forte ecoou na aldeia
> E um mais forte magia fez o céu brilhar
> E o pescador ja entrava nas aguas da sereia
> Era o feitiço pra morrer no mar


----------



## anaczz

Janaína is another name for Iemanjá.


----------



## Leandro

anaczz said:


> Janaína is another name for Iemanjá.



Sério? Eu não sabia hehehehehehe!


----------



## Guigo

Não deveria ter uma vírgula entre _comadre_ e _pescador_, no primeiro verso?


----------



## majaaa

ok! ThanksIfor your anserws.
I thought that the first line says:
my friend(minha comadre), the fisherman(pescador) didn't die. Like the persons says to her friends:you know... he didn't die so the mermaid will be alone.

I cant understand why did you put "fisherwoman''. I cant see the sence...

Can someone see the sense of first stanza?, please explain, that's one of my favorite songs...

Who is the person who says this things?
I mean... 

Mais diz a lenda: Janaina é vaidosa 
E se ela quer, ela vem buscar 
Na lua cheia pescador vem comigo(com quem?) Odô Ia 
Fazer morada no fundo do mar

and what has janaina vaidosa in common with se ela quer ela vem buscar?
she likes to take care of herself and what?

Thanks  beijos


----------



## Leandro

majaaa said:


> ok! thx for your anserws.
> i thought that the first line says:
> my friend(minha comadre), the fisherman(pescador) didnt die. like the persons says to her friends:u know... he didnt die so the mermaid will be alone.
> 
> i cant understand why did you put "fisherwoman''. i cant see the sence... (sorry, since there was no comma between "comadre" and "pescador" I thought maybe you had misspelled "pescador". I thought you wanted to say "Minha comadre pescadora")
> 
> can someone see the sense of first stanza?, please explain, that's one of my favorite songs...
> 
> who is the person who says this things?
> i mean...
> 
> Mais diz a lenda: Janaina é vaidosa
> E se ela quer, ela vem buscar
> Na lua cheia pescador vem comigo(com quem?) Odô Ia
> Fazer morada no fundo do mar
> 
> and what has janaina vaidosa in common with se ela quer ela vem buscar?
> she likes to take care of herself and what? It means she takes care of herself so she can look pretty and attract the fishermen and when she feels like it she comes "to the surface" to take the men to the bottom of the see so they can live together.
> 
> thx  beijos



"Comadre" (feminine) and "compadre" (masculine) is how come old folks use to call each other, sometimes as an alternative to "friend".

"Janaína" and "Odô Ia" and "Iemanjá" are just different names for the same person/thing. It's the same legend of that of a mermaid.


----------



## anaczz

majaaa said:


> hola
> 
> 1)o que nao entendo e a parte primeira, especialmente *A primera oferenda é minha  *(sentido, nao as palavras)
> 
> *Minha comadre, pescador năo morreu
> E a sereia vai ficar sozinha
> Mas se a sereia resolver levar seu pescador
> A primera oferenda é minha *
> 
> *The only thing I can guess is that who is singing the song is interested in the woman (comadre) and he realy doesn't want the death of her fisherman but... If it happens... He will honor Iemanjá (Janaína) with a gift.*
> 
> 
> "Na lua cheia pescador vem comigo *Odô Ia  *
> Fazer morada no fundo do mar "
> 
> *This is what Janaína (Iemanjá) would say to the fisherman to attract him.*


----------



## majaaa

hm, well I thought that the sereina wants him, no Iemanja... I am so confused. haha

Is the Jemanja a Sereia?


----------



## Leandro

majaaa said:


> is the Jemanja a Sereia?



She is not a mermaid but the legend is the same. (I mean she is not half-fish lol).


----------



## Vanda

Yes. Iemanjá is considered a sereia.



> Venha nos ajudar, oh Iemanjá, oh Iemanjá
> Rainha das águas sereia do mar, rainha das águas sereia do mar
> Oh Iemanjá, oh Iemanjá


 fonte


----------



## anaczz

I found a good explanation about mermaids and the popular culture.
*In Brazil it can be represented by:
Iemanjá, sereia do mar
Iara, sereia dos rios
and also the "Boto" legend has something to do with mermaids.*
Não sei se posso por aqui o link  
http://www.imagick.org.br/zbolemail/Bol05x09/BE09x9.html


----------



## majaaa

ok, thanks so much, I am really interesten in Brasilian culture.


----------



## coolbrowne

*Guigo* is 100% correct 


Guigo said:


> Não deveria ter uma vírgula entre _comadre_ e _pescador_, no primeiro verso?


It's not "Minha comadre pescador..." but "Minha comadre, (o) pescador...". Now, there is no term for "comadre" in English, but that's not a problem here because it is being used as a term of endearment, equivalent to my (female) friend. Another thing: "the siren taking away _somebody_" is an image/alegory for "_somebody_ dying at sea". Hence:
My dear, the fisherman hasn't died
And the siren will remain alone
But if the siren decides to take away your fisherman
Mine will be the first offering [to Iemanjá, the siren]

The storm stirred the seas
And the fisherman *knelt*, filled with faith 
And prayed that _ma'_ _Iemanjá_ not allow
His boat to capsize on the tide 
​I guess this will do for the first two verses. Other colleagues have already clarified other terms. If you need a translation of the rest, allow me to suggest opening a new thread.

Best regards


----------



## majaaa

OK, but whats meaning of offering here?
is he going to die giving the offering(his life) for someone?
or.. i cant understand the sense, the meaning of the offering in this verse


----------



## Vanda

It is part of the rituals to offer some things to the deities. Iemanjá has her special offers. YOu can read about them here:


> oferendas, tais como espelhos, bijuterias, comidas, perfumes e toda sorte de agrados.
> Gifts for Iemanjá usually include flowers and objects of female vanity (perfume, jewelry, combs, lipsticks, mirrors). These are gathered in large baskets and taken out to the sea by local fishermen.



By the day, about the salutation meaning:
_*Yemojá*, que é saudada como *Odò* (rio) *ìyá* (mãe) pelo povo Egbá, 
_
Odò- rio
ìyá- mãe


----------



## Mapache Baiano

Hello im a mexican capoerista
and the meaning i think they want to show is
that if someone HAS to die to be with the mermeid, he wants to be that man
thats why
Mais si sereia resolve levarse o pescador a primeira oferenda es minha


----------

